

The Velocity of Censorship: High-Fidelity Detection of Microblog Post Deletions - yiransheng
http://arxiv.org/abs/1303.0597

======
GuglielmoS
It's really impressive the speed at which censors are able to delete posts.

Great work, it's worth reading!

------
kevin_morrill
Fairly good distillation of the research at
[http://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime/2013/03/08/just-how-
fast-...](http://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime/2013/03/08/just-how-fast-are-
chinas-internet-censors-very-a-new-study-finds/)

